# putting first build, what to do with the software part?!



## choppy (Oct 8, 2007)

hi guys, im putting together my first build :

-gigabyte 945p ds3
-celeron d 336 to update bios, then celeron 420
-2 x 512mb kingston 667mhz
-ati x600 dell oem card
-samsung 160gb hdd hd161hj
-ocz modstream 450w psu

i have all them parts and im gettin this case from ebuyer:

-Casecom Black Mid Tower Case - Front Blue LED 120mm Fan - With Side Window
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115479

will get it with a copy of xp.

now im a complete newb at this, im gonna follow the guide on tpu to put everything together, but like many other guides what do i do after it all goes together and works (hopefully) , once i switch it on what am i meant to do! ive read all this stuff abt sata drivers and this driver that driver....im scared


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 8, 2007)

This computer is going to be used for basic internet/desktop purposes right? I threw up a little in my mouth reading celeron =p. As for what to do upon a successful POST, go into the BIOS and make sure your CD/DVD is the first boot device, put in your Windows CD and it'll prompt you to press a key to enter setup. Just go along with that and it'll be ready. You shouldn't need drivers for your hard drive unless you're setting up a RAID configuration.


----------



## choppy (Oct 8, 2007)

its that straight forward? pheww i was sweating it thinking there was more to it! apart from that i hate all the driver install business and il have to update bios too so not looking forward to that  

what you on about mate, this is my crysis rig 

if you want an explanation, firstly im a student, secondly as this is my first build i didnt (and couldnt) buy expensive parts cos i know ima mess summat up, thirdly this is my mess-about-piece-of-crap-oc-the-shit outta-and-beat-my-dell-rig till i build summat good n proper next summer and its only cost me a bit over £200


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 8, 2007)

what  was  the  ati  x600   in  before?


----------



## choppy (Oct 8, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> what  was  the  ati  x600   in  before?



my dell! took it out and replaced it with a 7600gs so the least i can play is css for now


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 8, 2007)

Really It isnt hard to build a pc... Just scary the first time up after you do it once you will get the bug... If you havnt already got it


----------



## choppy (Oct 8, 2007)

yea im at that stage atm, well il keep this thread alive once i start building to show that any old newb can build a computer!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 8, 2007)

choppy said:


> what you on about mate, this is my crysis rig




LOL, nice comeback


----------

